# Pastel, Super or High colour!?



## stsreptiles (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys, would like to know what you all think. This chap is an early 09 bought as a normal pastel but most who see him have differing opinions! First 2 pics taken in natural daylight without flash, 3rd with flash.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

he's a regular pastel.
Supers have a very very pale head


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Normal Pastel, this is a Super Pastel.........


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Its a normal pastel with lots of blushing. Supers have a very faded head. : victory:


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Same as everyone else has said but he is a very nice pastel :flrt:


----------



## cornsnakeuk (Jul 14, 2011)

yep just a normal pastel but nice snake


----------



## rangers1690 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Super pastel*

This is a Super....


----------



## falkirk09 (Jul 31, 2009)

Not got a clue, but really stunning really is.... congrats.


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*pastel*

just a normal pastel but kept his yellow well !


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Good example of a normal pastel!


----------

